# whisper heat by lennox filter change



## asamples (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't figure out how to change a furnace filter. I have taken off the top panel and there's nothing indicating a place where the filter is. HELP!


----------



## TheHVACGURU (Jan 15, 2011)

Typically if there isnt a filter rack on the out side of the furnace then the filter sometimes will be in the blower compartment on the R.A. side or bottom if on a box


----------



## asamples (Jan 15, 2011)

okay, I'm not really sure what the R.A. side is. Everything looks enclosed and there doesn't seem to be a rack. Last year when it was being fixed, the repair guy just brought the filter up and showed me the old one. Stupid me for not watching him change it!!!!


----------



## TheHVACGURU (Jan 15, 2011)

return air if its an upflow furnace then take the bottom panel off


----------



## asamples (Jan 15, 2011)

I think it's the bottom panel then, but it doesn't seem to want to come off.


----------



## TheHVACGURU (Jan 15, 2011)

they an be tough especially with that air box and damper right close to it


----------



## asamples (Jan 15, 2011)

I got it!!!! Thanks for your guidance. I haven't changed it since last year, so it was LOOONG overdue. I really appreciate you taking the time to help me.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Set a reminder in your Cell phone, or if you have Yahoo, or Google, you can use the Calendars on them to set reminders. If you have a iPhone, you can also find some apps that allow for home maintenance tracking.


----------

